# food



## carlos-chile (Apr 9, 2006)

hi

what do you think about dainichi food? For everything what his page says, seems to be very good

Is it this so good food to improve the color of the fish?

Has someone used this food?

Carlos


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Dainichi, NLS and Hikari are all great foods.

Kim


----------



## Jake at River City (Jul 31, 2007)

I feed my cichlids Dainichi and spirulina flakes with occasional frozen treats.


----------



## carlos-chile (Apr 9, 2006)

thanks

know I'll buy SNL becouse is the only opcion that i have, Since it is the only one that comes to my country, I hope that some shop is decided to bring other marks some day.

saludos, Carlos


----------

